# Warning sneaky new speed cameras in France.



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

http://tinyurl.com/pcjrzkh


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice one

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Good one 

I bet Prof wished he had found that one before you :lol:


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Brilliant


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Good one
> 
> I bet Prof wished he had found that one before you :lol:


Posted it recently on the site that appreciates such things - Fruitcakes  , and ages ago on here.

Keep seeing loads of reposts of things on here which I posted ages ago, before I got fed up with the constant slating and carping.

No problem with reposts. I don't own copyright and I am flattered others have such good taste 8O

R :lol: ger


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Roger

Sorry did not see either of your posts but I was off-line for a couple of weeks recently.

Geoff


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Organplayer*

On a similar note, a fellow member "of the cloth" was a rural beat officer and got fed up with speeders through his patch. Armed with his wife's hair dryer, he stood at the side of the road pointing this thing at speeding motorists. They got the message and no radar or speed guns had to be used. Before "uman rites" and all that of course. Them wuz the days.


----------

